# for those looking to add to your library



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Index of /manuals


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

added to my list of 'to read'

anything more recent?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

page7

he has a lot of documents


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Steve's pages has a lot of copyrighted material illegally listed. He also has a listing of some of the biggest overloads listed in his load data section - sometimes as high as 20% above the highest listed maximums. 

No, I retract that - it has been years since I have visited his site so he may have fixed all the illegal stuff and corrected his load data.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

remember steve is dead


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Who is running his site now?


----------

